# lui lo è



## Anyalis

Salve a tutti!
Come potrei tradurre in francese l'espressione "lui lo è"?
La frase è "... e ti assicuro che lui lo è."


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Anyalis 

Bisognerebbe capire a quale condizione si riferisce "lo è" ... così, tout-court, direi "Je te l'assure, il est comme ça".

Ma aspetta suggerimenti da nativi


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Bisognerebbe capire a quale condizione si riferisce "lo è" ... così, tout-court, direi "Je te l'assure, il est comme ça".


 Sí . Ma anche il semplice parola per parola funziona "... et je t'assure que lui, il l'est !" . Dipende dal contesto .


----------



## Yulan

> Ma anche il semplice parola per parola funziona *"... et je t'assure que lui, il l'est !" *


 
Ciao Matoupaschat!

Scusa se mi permetto .... ma, secondo me, *così è perfetta!* 
Non ci sarei mai arrivata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Non ci sarei mai arrivata!


Ciao Yulan,
Certo che ci saresti arrivata ! Con un po' più di fiducia ...


----------



## Yulan

_Grazie mille per l'incoraggiamento, Matoupaschat! _


----------



## Anyalis

grazie a tutti!
Verificando oggi al corso, la soluzione di matoupaschat mi è stata data come buona, insieme all'alternativa "il en est un".


----------



## matoupaschat

Solo per curiosità, Anyalis, vorresti darmi il contesto esatto ?


----------



## Anyalis

Scusami, avevo perso la risposta!
La frase era " il mio lavoro è riconoscere le persone interessanti, e ti assicuro che lui lo è".
Era una traduzione di un libro dello scrittore italiano Stefano Benni


----------



## matoupaschat

Anyalis said:


> Scusami, avevo perso la risposta!
> La frase era " il mio lavoro è riconoscere le persone interessanti, e ti assicuro che lui lo è".
> Era una traduzione di un libro dello scrittore italiano  *Stefano Benni *


 
"Mon travail c'est de reconnaître les personnes intéressantes, et je t'assure qu'il en est un*e"*,oui, ça va aussi, de fait .

Auguri !


----------

